# Ogio Edge Stealth 2012



## munro007 (May 29, 2012)

I fancied a wee changed from my Ogio Exo Standbag. So i looked at some Sun Mountain bags, but i really like the Woode design that Ogio offer, because i have so many woods. So i picked up my new bag yesterday, and i love it. As you would expect from Ogio, the quality is excellent. Plenty of pockets, super comfy torq straps, and some excellent features like the ZBP ( Zipperless Ball pocket ) and the water bottle pocket. There is so much space in the large pockets, so i can carry my waterproofs etc. The only thing i am not sure about, is the new Hoode design rain hood, its like a venus fly trap. lol


----------



## thecraw (May 29, 2012)

Link me to where you bought it!


:rofl::rofl:




I dare you!!!


----------



## munro007 (May 29, 2012)

LOL, I was going to, but i didn't think they would have seen the funny side. 

I found some nice extra things on the bag, like a square piece of velcro for your glove and iron covers to stick to, and a mobile phone pouch.


----------



## munro007 (May 29, 2012)

I don't believe this, the MODS have been at it again. They have deleted that i bought it from Scott Gourlay. Its all right to come on here and say that you have bought stuff from American Golf, Big Bad Bobs etc, the minute i say i have bought it from Scott Gourlay my Pro........ It gets deleted.


----------



## thecraw (May 30, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I don't believe this, the MODS have been at it again. They have deleted that i bought it from Scott Gourlay. Its all right to come on here and say that you have bought stuff from American Golf, Big Bad Bobs etc, the minute i say i have bought it from Scott Gourlay my Pro........ It gets deleted.
		
Click to expand...

Let it drop dude.


----------



## munro007 (May 30, 2012)

Thx C, good advise me thinks. Its a no win situation.


----------



## njc1973 (May 31, 2012)

Is this the golf bag that they reckon is a hybrid between carry & cart bag, if so how does it work out ie is it comfortable to carry & does it fit well on the trolley, thinking of getting one myself


----------



## munro007 (May 31, 2012)

I don't use a trolley, so i wouldn't know. As far as carrying it goes, its super comfy, and light. Loads of room for all your bits and bobs. Another thing i like, is that your clubs don't clatter about and make loads of noise. Best bag i have ever owned. And it looks great as well.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well its the first time i have used this bag in the pouring rain today, and the Hoode design is really good. Its really easy to access your clubs, enough room to store your head cover etc. And it everything was nice and dry.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Well its the first time i have used this bag in the pouring rain today, and the Hoode design is really good. Its really easy to access your clubs, enough room to store your head cover etc. And it everything was nice and dry.
		
Click to expand...

That Scott Gourlay knows his stuff. He would never sell anyone a duff 'un.


----------



## Val (Jun 7, 2012)

I have an old OGIO Grom and all be it a bit heavy it's been a great bag, ive had for probably 6 or 7 years, it makes an outing now and then.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think the Grom is a little heavier than the Edge. My last Ogio was the Exo, and i loved it, thats why i wanted another one. I think Sun Mountain are cheaply made. IMO


----------



## Val (Jun 7, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I think the Grom is a little heavier than the Edge. My last Ogio was the Exo, and i loved it, thats why i wanted another one. I think Sun Mountain are cheaply made. IMO
		
Click to expand...

I think your comment on Sun Mountain is miles out, they make bags for almost every brand with some real quality bags out there.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Valentino, i had a look at the new Sun Mountain H2NO, and its feels cheap and nasty. Not a fan. IMO.
And as far as they make bags for Ping etc, i cant stand them either, that stupid floppy Ping bag.


----------



## Val (Jun 7, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Valentino, i had a look at the new Sun Mountain H2NO, and its feels cheap and nasty. Not a fan. IMO.
And as far as they make bags for Ping etc, i cant stand them either, that stupid floppy Ping bag.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mention Ping as I'm sure Ping do there own and I agree they are cack. Sun Mountain do make bags for Titleist, Cobra! Mizuno etc. Ogio still make for Callaway I'm sure.

As for the H2NO I thought it was a good bag but very overpriced


----------



## munro007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sun mountain make Ping bags dude. Ping pay them millions to patent that stupid floppy bag.


----------



## Val (Jun 7, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Sun mountain make Ping bags dude. Ping pay them millions to patent that stupid floppy bag.
		
Click to expand...

Ok I was misinformed then, Ping Hoofers used to be great bags but that 4 under effort the made is the worst bag I've ever carried


----------



## munro007 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well after only 3 1/2 months of ownership, the metal loops have went rusty. So the bag has been sent off, and i am now getting a Sun Mountain Four 5 in Gunmetal Red. Lets hope the quality of this bag is a lot better. I owned my last Ogio bag for nearly 8 years, and its still in better condition than this one. So this is why i buy from my local Pro Shop, no messing about, Scott recommends Sun Mountain, so i will give them ago. Cant thank him enough, quality service, as always.


----------



## Twire (Sep 13, 2012)

Is this the Sum Mountain bag that not 3 months ago you were saying were cheaply made  Hope you didn't go for the cheap and nasty H2NO 

That Scott Gourlays a hellava salesman.


----------



## munro007 (Sep 13, 2012)

No i went for the Sun Mountain, i thought the Sum Mountain were cheaply made 

As stated i went for the Four 5 

Glad you can mention his name :rofl:


----------

